# Some Days Just Don't Go Well....



## Andre (Nov 30, 2014)

In the shop before I wanted to go any further on my experiment rifle build, I wanted to make sure my new South Bends capillary oilers were working. They wick up oil from the oil reservoir in the headstock to lubricate the plain bearings. Since this felt wick acts as a filter also if it gets clogged the spindle will run dry and gall. So I wanted to make sure these were in good shape. I lifted the spindle and pulled them out, they were oily and all black. I soaked them in paint thinner and squeezed them like a sponge repeatedly until they were clean. Only took about a minute each. I then flushed out the front bearing oil reservoir with the left over solvent and Kerosene. I put it all back together and adjusted the bearings and it ran nice and free with little play.

 I then part off the end of the rifle barrel, only 7/16" diameter with .22 caliber bore down the middle. Just a thin tube basically. While parting it off, using the power crossfeed, the spindle just growls to a halt, and the flat belt slips. I immediately shut the motor off and remove tension from the belt. Nothing was caught except for some reason the carriage moved to the right and nearly ripped the tool from the holder during parting. It didn't break though. Next time I will lock the carriage, but this was only the beginning of the day....

 I then rotate the spindle to see whats up. Nothing. It's dead stuck, it stalled out the flat belt and I can't move it my hand......
I remove the bearing blocks and nothing looks bad. No galling, plenty of oil, no sign of anything gone wrong thankfully. I readjust the bearings, add a ton more oil and finish parting off the barrel, then face it. I notice while facing the bore of the barrel is not centered with the OD. This was not unusual in cheap barrels, and actually I expected it. 

 I extend out the barrel from the collet closer so I can use the steady rest with a cats head to align the bore of the barrel the chamber, turn, and thread the barrel. Well I'll be darned! The steady rest doesn't fit the lathe anic: It is for a 13" swing model, like my lathe, but is either too far to the left or too far to the right of the spindle on the carriage or tailstock V way....

 So off with that idea, I mount the 4 jaw on the spindle so I can offset the barrel that way, well guess what. The 12" chuck doesn't close enough to grip the skinny barrel...... 


Looks like I need a a copper ring around the barrel to space the jaws out and make a rear spider.......

Some days just don't go as planned!


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 30, 2014)

Ouch!  I hate days like that.  I hope things go better for you...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 30, 2014)

Days like that I find it best to sit back in the recliner, turn on some music, and ponder it. The alternative might be bad ahahaha. Tomorrow is another day

Any idea what made the machine stall? You gotta lock it all down I find. I have watched the compound back out like someone turned it on the lathe at work


----------



## Andre (Nov 30, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Days like that I find it best to sit back in the recliner, turn on some music, and ponder it. The alternative might be bad ahahaha. Tomorrow is another day
> 
> Any idea what made the machine stall? You gotta lock it all down I find. I have watched the compound back out like someone turned it on the lathe at work



I have absolutely no idea what would make it stall, it just did. Possibly the front of the spindle lifted during parting and lost alignment with the rear bearing.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 30, 2014)

Andre,  If it makes ya feel better, the bus is full No standing room  only...My self If I aint got bad luck I got no luck, so I tread lightly like on thin ice. Now of all times
works pickin up two more V8 flatheads came in. These later ones (239's) are 3 1/16 std. to be bored to?    One minute goes to one hour; where is my 3-4" starrett mic?? gone gone
nobody stole it, I faithfully zip lock these, they go in the Mill cabinet.  all accounted for but no 3-4  nite demons again.. so you're not the lone ranger...
buy another I guess.                    (then it will show up)      (or some crow mag used it for a C clamp?)

smile      sam


----------



## Andre (Nov 30, 2014)

I just looked up that steady rest, and several pictures of it came up fast. It's for a Monarch 10ee!!! I wonder if I can sell it and pay off my dad some for the lathe...It doesn't fit my machine so it's really of no use to me.

I'll regret it if I ever get a 10ee!

The worst day turned out to be the best )


----------



## xalky (Nov 30, 2014)

Andre said:


> I just looked up that steady rest, and several pictures of it came up fast. It's for a Monarch 10ee!!! I wonder if I can sell it and pay off my dad some for the lathe...It doesn't fit my machine so it's really of no use to me.
> 
> I'll regret it if I ever get a 10ee!
> 
> The worst day turned out to be the best )


 10ees are aweome lathes, but they have acquired somewhat of a cult status and prices for them are thru the roof and so are parts for them. Hey, I'd love to own a Monarch too, but there ae some great lathes out there that can be had much cheaper. If I were you, I'd take advantage of that cult status, capitalize on the frenzy, and I'd post that sucker up on ebay and get some $$ for it. The chances of you getting a cheap 10ee are slim to none.

Hanging on to the steady rest is like having a '32 ford radiator cap and building an actual '32 ford around it!:whistle:

Make some money!

Marcel


----------



## Andre (Nov 30, 2014)

xalky said:


> 10ees are aweome lathes, but they have acquired somewhat of a cult status and prices for them are thru the roof and so are parts for them. Hey, I'd love to own a Monarch too, but there ae some great lathes out there that can be had much cheaper. If I were you, I'd take advantage of that cult status, capitalize on the frenzy, and I'd post that sucker up on ebay and get some $$ for it. The chances of you getting a cheap 10ee are slim to none.
> 
> Hanging on to the steady rest is like having a '32 ford radiator cap and building an actual '32 ford around it!:whistle:
> 
> ...



I fully plan to sell it, will clean it up first though. Just have to figure out if it's for a 12.5" or 13" Monarch....


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 1, 2014)

xalky said:


> Hanging on to the steady rest is like having a '32 ford radiator cap and building an actual '32 ford around it!:whistle:
> 
> Marcel



You say that like it's a BAD thing...  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2014)

If you were running the cut off with the crossfeed power engaged your cut off blade probably stopped it all. It hung up in the cut. I never cut off with the power feed. If my blade gets stuck I just back out a little and proceed again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Dec 1, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> If you were running the cut off with the crossfeed power engaged your cut off blade probably stopped it all. It hung up in the cut. I never cut off with the power feed. If my blade gets stuck I just back out a little and proceed again.
> 
> "Billy G"


I think if it was hung up it would've slipped in the holder, and everything was cutting fine until the spindle came to a gradual stop. I've parted many times with the power crossfeed with no issues, as I find a consistent cut the most crucial thing when parting.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2014)

If it was slowing the spindle the blade was binding. But that's my opinion, may not be what went wrong. The problem with power cut off is you are not in control, the machine is. So you keep searching, you will come up with it.

 "Bill"


----------



## eightball (Dec 1, 2014)

I like to part with the tool upside down and the lathe running in reverse. (Just like parting from the back, but I dont have to rig up a holder.) Anyway, It dosent seem to grab that way, It just pushes off. I was on vacation last week, but the week b4 I lost a .081 thread wire. Searched everywhere for it. Even cleaned out the coolant tank. Blew out from under the lathe with a high pressure air hose.  No sign of it. One of my coworkers sent me a text wednesday b4 thanksgiving, saying he found it in a box of kim-towels. He politely thanked me for the extensive cleanup of the shop, lol. I had another set of wires, but I hate to lose a tool.


----------

